# bang for buck brake upgrade



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me know your ideas for brake replacement. Keep it sensible, street driven never tracked with power adders to come.
List the brand, source,price, parts list. 3,2,1 GO!


----------



## coldshoturs6 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: bang for buck brake upgrade (URSledgehammer)*

I have STOPTEC front brakes on the front of my URS6 Avant and i like their hats better, better cooling and looks IMO. I also have AMD rear brakes they use the S8 brake rotor. Definitatly very good stopping power and very linear. They have a better feel than my friend's 6pot 2bennett brakes.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Stoptech?
They make one for our car? I saw the one for the 4.2L V8 S6s (I assume C5s)
I want to upgrade mine badly


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: bang for buck brake upgrade (URSledgehammer)*

Mono block Boxter (non-S) calipers+A6/A8 rotors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (brackets can be had from 034Motorsport or Avalon Motorsports) and a set of stainless steel lines.
Great improvement over stock setup, makes one wonder how did audi got away with putting those small stock brakes on miss piggy to begin with. 
The entire setup cost me around $600 and I think it was worth every penny











_Modified by dubrmine at 8:34 AM 10-9-2009_


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: bang for buck brake upgrade (dubrmine)*

For the short term I'll be running stock rotors with Hawk HPplus pads and ATE Super Blue fluid. Looking to get braided stainless hoses as well.

Long term, cost no object solution? AP racing 4 piston calipers with 2 piece rotors.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I've got Big Reds with 2- piece drilled rotors upfront, came with the car. Very effective way to stop but the car still has the stock rear brakes and under very heavy braking it feels like the back of the car wants to pass the front.


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*

I've read that the Boxster swap will fit 16" wheels. My question is, are there any options incorporating the Big Red or Big Black calipers that will fit the factory Fuchs 16" wheels?


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Big Reds fit behind stock 16"s with a very thin spacer. Like 3mm


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (skaterjay85)*

Is the spacer an absolute must? First I've read of such a need.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

On mine it is. I tried mounting them without the spacers and my rim hit my caliper


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: bang for buck brake upgrade (dubrmine)*

I figured this is a good place to start. I am trying to stage my brake upgrades, since I'd like to retain the 4x108 bolt wheels for now while I get the ES2 on the road.
I have big Reds and everything to install, but don't want to go there yet.
So I also have the smaller black Monoblock Porsche/Brembo calipers with new pads. They bolt onto the CQ hubs fine. Actually I'll be using the front suspension from a '93 model 90 with drop links, but the hubs are the same.
The problem I encountered was rotor offset when I used the original size rotors that came on the CQ. 
The rotors that fit are 5 lug 200 Quattro Avant rear vented Rotors 447 615 601A so that is correct size and offset. They are 259X20mm and i really don't know exactly how to judge what the offset is - best I could gather it is 31mm +/- 2mm
So what rotor can i specify that will work with the 4X108 lug pattern to fit the smaller Porshe Brakes.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: bang for buck brake upgrade (GTQ)*

The guys in the 80,90, CQ forum might have a better chance at an answer for you. Most in here don't have to deal with 4 x 108


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: bang for buck brake upgrade (GTQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTQ* »_I have big Reds and everything to install, but don't want to go there yet. 

If you decide not to go down this route and want to sell it, drop me a line.
For the rest of your questions, the following would be your best resources for info:
http://www.s2central.net/brakes_05.html
http://www.s2forum.com/forum/s...13798


----------

